# 1955 Deluxe Hornet * Resto Complete*



## Wayne Adam (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I dragged my tail on this restoration, but it's finally complete. Below there is one before picture in original unrestored condition.
I bought this from the original owner. It is a Deluxe Hornet badged from new as a Spitfire, who knows why.
I restored every original major part such as the fenders, rims etc. The only replacement parts are the minor things like the bars, pedals etc.
The shiny chrome rims are the same rusty rims in the before picture after a lot of work. I also restored the original seat. I did all of the paint in Centari acrylic enamal, and I then
 cleared it with urethane. I cleaned and polished every original bolt, spoke etc. ( Note: I replaced the original bolt on kick stand with a much safer one)
I always like to restore the original parts even though it would have been much easier to pop on new ones. I do every phase of the restorations myself except
for a couple of the chrome parts.
                                                     Thanks for looking!..................Wayne


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful.

Darcie


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 4, 2014)

*Darcie*

Thanks Darcie...I know how both you and I like shiny bikes!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 4, 2014)

Great Jon Wayne!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful job! The striping turned out super!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done, fantastic job!


----------



## bike (Jun 4, 2014)

*Looks great*

I always thought the deluxe hornet was a painted panther- panther fenders and a built in kstand- must be a year thing- schwinners?


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That's stunning! Terrific job!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 4, 2014)

*bike*

Hi Bike...All '55 Deluxe Hornets came with bolt on kick stands, and the open type pressed steel
 handlebar stem, and also painted fenders with just two stripes. I know this to be true for all of the 
black & red models anyway..........Wayne


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 4, 2014)

*Very nice!*

Beautiful job, you do very nice work. you should be proud!

Chris


----------



## plow (Jun 4, 2014)

*Wow!*

Absolutely Stunning!! Bravo



Wayne Adam said:


> Well, I dragged my tail on this restoration, but it's finally complete. Below there is one before picture in original unrestored condition.
> I bought this from the original owner. It is a Deluxe Hornet badged from new as a Spitfire, who knows why.
> I restored every original major part such as the fenders, rims etc. The only replacement parts are the minor things like the bars, pedals etc.
> The shiny chrome rims are the same rusty rims in the before picture after a lot of work. I also restored the original seat. I did all of the paint in Centari acrylic enamal, and I then
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2014)

*Wow!!!!*

Outstanding job Wayne, she's gorgeous.rob.


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 5, 2014)

What a super looking bicycle.  Hats off to ya Wayne.  

What's next on the bench??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2014)

Sure is shiny, but gotta say: the bike looked really good to start with. Seems a shame to blast away the history.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 5, 2014)

REWARDING!


----------



## Curtis68 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Nice work!!*

Wayne,

The bike is beautiful.  Amazing work.  Definitely a bike to be proud of.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 5, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you everyone for the nice comments......................Wayne


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2014)

Great job Wayne!!!! If it were my bike I'd have gone a different route. But it's not my bike, so I must commend you on a job extremely well done! As always, beautiful.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Great job Wayne!!!! If it were my bike I'd have gone a different route. But it's not my bike, so I must commend you on a job extremely well done! As always, beautiful.




What route would you go with this one Dave?Just curious.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 6, 2014)

*Dave Marko and Vincev*

Thanks Dave for the compliments, but I too am qurious as to what route you would go.
 With this as with my other restorations, I restored them back to original as exact as I could.
 Just wondering..................Wayne

Vince...I believe that you also have a '55 Deluxe Hornet just like this one correct?......Wayne


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm a patina kind of a guy. I see a bike in the condition of the first photo, and I just want to savor the hours cleaning and polishing the original paint and chrome, warts and all. I'd think there'd be gold under the surface rust on the rims, so I'd thoroughly enjoy bringing up all that sparkly S-2 chrome. But as I stated previously, that's my thing, and restoration is yours. I truly admire your talents Wayne and you are a true master craftsman!


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2014)

Yea Wayne,this is mine.Mine is more orange than red because the original paint faded  to orange.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 12, 2014)

*Vincev*

Hey Vince,
 That is the exact bike as mine. We even both put the same Kendas on it. Your is a super clean example. I think I remember reading in a previous post
where you painted the light orange to match the faded red.
  I think we have some other identical bikes besides the Hornet....................Wayne


----------

